# Ocean Master



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,

My new Ocean Master gains about 30 seconds a day. Is this the norm +/-? Any advice please would be much appreciated.

Many thanks.

Gary


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

how "new" is it? Most mechanicals will need a few months to "settle down".


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

pg tips said:


> how "new" is it? Most mechanicals will need a few months to "settle down".


Paul,

It's brand new and I've only wound it a couple of times.

Thanks for your help.

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a bit on the fast side but not excessively so, what I mean is there isn't likely to be anything wrong as such, it might need a bit of running in and then adjusted/regulated a bit.. Keep an eye on it and it might settle down....This movement can be tweaked to run very accurately.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Plus 30 secs a day is way out and it should be looked at. You say it's brand new so take it back and have it seen to under warranty. If for some reason you can't do that then contact a good watchmaker such as our host, Roy (if he's not up to his eyes with work already) or Steve Burrage and have it serviced and regulated.

My last O&W (an M4 diver - now sadly moved on) was averaging 2 to 3 seconds fast per day and I have two twenty-five quid Chinese Alphas that are both running at 4-5 secs a day fast, so a watch of this calibre (I think they are in the Â£150-200 bracket??) should easily be able to provide a much better performance than you are seeing now.

Rob


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. Very helpful. I'll wind it daily for a few weeks and see if it settles down.

Cheers.

Gary


----------

